# New track build...



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Well... the Maxtrax is no longer with us. Dominic enjoy it.. it is a great track!

So time to move on to something new. For the last year or so I have collected pictures, drawn on napkins (as one poster mentioned on here.. LOL), and even taped the floor out to get a good idea on space. Here's what I was wondering. As I look at other tracks and you giys have some GREAT stuff, I wonder what "elements" are deemed a necessity on a good race track. I know that a lot of this is your own taste, but you know what I mean. Crossover, elevations, tight turns, no tight turns, flow, xchicane, long straights, etc...

Please keep in mind that I am planning to run ALL types of slots from tjets to ROs. The track will probably be TKO, and I am not a huge fan of the fray style tracks... magnet cars don't like those much. However, I am not against having a technical section to keep everyone honest.

Post some pics.. give me your opinions. Track confines are currently set at 5ft x 18ft. Thanks for letting us pic your brain..! I will get it started too. Take a look at this picture (I actually talked to the builder years ago- heck I wanted to buy the track.. LOL). Anyway. I really like the end closest to you. I like the smooth flow that leads into the straight.. 

-marc and marcus


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi smokin my trak is nowhere near as good as some but, i want to tell ya in my oppinion. a trak should have 1 long srtaight . then mix in some slight banking (it dont take much to keep the car sticking)a couple of flat ass turns, some varying s turns and some elivation/ bridge. not braggin but mine has all of the forementioned and it makes ya drive and tune the lil cars to there best. just my oppinon. so route 1 out you, ll be pleased!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*My 2 pesos...*

I've always been a fan of the long straights and wide sweeping turns.

Here's our clubs first track, called the "_Magnum_". 5' x 20'
Tyco track, we ran on it for 6 yrs, wore it out. The rail contacts were an issue.











Here's Larry's track, we've been running on for 12 yrs. 4' x 16' Tomy
_HighPointe Speedway_










I've had a few ideas about track layout, this is what I came up with, _Ventura Highway_.










On one end, the track loops within itself, but you wouldn't need that feature on a TKO.










From Tjets to Patriots, there just doesn't seem to be anything like hanging onto a car as it goes into 
a turn at full speed, and trying to beat everyone out the other side in a drift.

With all the track options available now, your imagination is the limit.

Have fun!! :wave:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Track build..*

Joegri,

We definately agree on one thing for sure.. At least one nice looonnnggg straight. I like a good dragrace during laps. I have a transitional (flat) "S' turn that combines to 4 ft straights. Also considered a 4 or 5 ft banked turn at the end of the straight. But once I started taping stuff out, the 15 different things I tried to squeeze in didn't work...

So crossover/bridge, long straight, some banks, some flats.. keep it comin'.

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tracks...*

NTx..

Yikes... those look like some fast tracks.. I love the long straights too. I bet you have some serious side by side racing on those..

-marc and marcus


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

smokinHOs said:


> NTx..
> I bet you have some serious side by side racing on those..
> -marc and marcus


Yes, the track layouts make that happen every race. We like to race each other, not the track.
If fact, we are so addicted to that 'last lap' feeling, we race 1.5 lap heats with a points system.
Each racer gets 2 shots at each lane. It's a freakin blast.
We come up with this system because we didn't have lap counters.
All these years we wondered how much better the racing would be if we had lap counters.
Funny thing is, since we all got them 2 years ago, we haven't raced much at all.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I wanted it all....long straights...a variety of curves...an over pass....high banks and even a hairpin...












Layout is 5x18


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Crim's track..*

Crim...

Very nice. You got just about everything on that layout.. and 5x18 go figure..

Thanks for sharing.. great track!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

smokinHOs said:


> Crim...
> 
> Very nice. You got just about everything on that layout.. and 5x18 go figure..
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Form follows function....I wanted to eliminate marshals blocking a drivers view while reslotting a car...thus the three striaghts are in front of the drivers stations and the marshals stay on the other side of the table...


----------

